# I LOVE FISHING



## wingshooter1002 (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry guys, no pics but, this weekend i went camping at bagby and caught only one fish the whole weekend. tried fly fishing first day, dud, nothing, i think its cause i am not good at it, but today, i was working a watermelon/black flake yamamoto twin tail 3" grub on a 1/16 jig head and wham! not a big fish by any means, but indeed quite special to me. it was my first smallie of my life.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations =D> \/ !!! Keep up the good work and keep practicing the fly fishing. 


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet! Thats a productive color! 

Congrats on your first smallie! =D>


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Apr 29, 2007)

unfortunatley, though productive the color may be, that setup is high risk for hangups in the water i was fishing. the nature of that rig is to bounce off the bottom and glide down. well there was alot of wood on the bottom therefore i went through all of my jigheads. i had more back at camp but that was a 3 mile hike back and we were going to leave at 1230. it was already 1100. so i had to improvise. i tied on a hook, threaded the grub and pinched a splitshot at the head of the jig. i didnt have anymore hits on it. dont know if the fake jighead had anything to do with it.


----------

